# Miss America Going Cheap !!!



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-Elgin-...601923?hash=item2a6a73d2c3:g:c2cAAOSwepJXZDoF


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2016)

It's cheap for a reason


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm not so sure I would call it cheap unless you were going to use for a rider as-is. Right now with shipping you are at $450. The lights are missing and about the cheapest I've ever seen a set of these for is $350. I did see a set sell for $700+! A quality restoration is going to add another $2k which would put you in the $2800 range. Again, if this is a keeper and you aren't looking to make money its hard to beat the wow factor of a restored MA. From what I've seen the last few years the price has been soft on both original and restored bikes. Just my observations. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2016)

Don't forget all the odds & ends that nickle & dime you right into the poorhouse. Believe me, I'm speaking from experience

Also missing tank/button/switch, SW front floating hub, dropstand & special dropstand clip, uber hard to find tail/brake light lens,saddle recover,grips,misc hardware.etc,


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't forget all the odds & ends that nickle & dime you right into the poorhouse. Believe me, I'm speaking from experience
> 
> Also missing tank/button/switch, SW front floating hub, dropstand & special dropstand clip, uber hard to find tail/brake light lens,saddle recover,grips,misc hardware.etc,



The '40 didn't come with a floating hub. Dang how did I miss the missing tank!  Yep I'm not seeing a bargain here. Earlier this year I sold a project '40 model AND included a SW hub for like $950. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> The '40 didn't come with a floating hub. Dang how did I miss the missing tank!  Yep I'm not seeing a bargain here. Earlier this year I sold a project '40 model AND included a SW hub for like $950. V/r Shawn




So it should have the cushion stem? Or neither? Was told the SW was offered in late 40-41...maybe not?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> So it should have the cushion stem? Or neither? Was told the SW was offered in late 40-41...maybe not?




May have been real late '40. Personally I believe the cushion stem saw limited use and possibly only '41 as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Jun 24, 2016)

The lights/bracket & cushion stem go for 2-3 times what the bike does, not a bike you want to piece together, got to find these complete. Oh ya it needs a tank


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 24, 2016)

Sold for $390,   For $400 I dunno about making it JUST LIKE some long since dead guys with all their limitations made it, but it would make a cool rider for a lady out there or for a piece to show off at your place of business.....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 24, 2016)

That's the best $390 I never spent!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Sold for $390,   For $400 I dunno about making it JUST LIKE some long since dead guys with all their limitations made it, but it would make a cool rider for a lady out there or for a piece to show off at your place of business.....



Don't forget the shipping--$500+ bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 24, 2016)

These _are_ cool bikes though.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 24, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> That's the best $390 I never spent!



HA! Congratulations man!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> These _are_ cool bikes though.



Meh...I _guess._


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 24, 2016)

^^^ Best lookin girls bike ever!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 332585 View attachment 332586 View attachment 332587 View attachment 332588 View attachment 332589 View attachment 332590




In the interest of full disclosure that bike is customized, not restored. Ed did you buy that from Alan? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> In the interest of full disclosure that bike is customized, not restored. Ed did you buy that from Alan? V/r Shawn




No. I almost bought it.


----------



## None (Jun 24, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 332585 View attachment 332586 View attachment 332587 View attachment 332588 View attachment 332589 View attachment 332590



My heart just skipped a beat! Lovely.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jun 25, 2016)

IVE GOT ONE... I LOVE THE DESIGN....AND SURE  ITS MISSING THE DUEL LIGHTS.... OH AND THE PROPER FENDER DROPSTAND CLIP ...I DONT MIND THE BEST THING IS THE ONE PIECE SKIRT  GUARD..SO GUYS CANT MOUNT THEM ON BOYS BIKES... AND AS FAR AS  THE ONE ALAN SOLD OUT OF TENN..  IS A BEAUTIFUL CUSTOM..ONE OF A KIND  LOVE IT.. GOOD DAY ALL RUDY


----------



## slick (Jun 25, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 332585 View attachment 332586 View attachment 332587 View attachment 332588 View attachment 332589 View attachment 332590




Ed, did you score this one? I missed the auction on that one and would love to have it for Karla. So if anyone knows where its at.... let me know. And it matches our Shelby Airflows being satin black snd chtome.


----------

